# ISE



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be at the ISE Thurs-Sun. We look forward to meeting you all and talking fishing. Stop by and check out our show specials. We have 2 new colors which include our new UV and Matrix lures. You can build your own six pack of lures that includes the mini tacklebox for $16.00. Also while supplies last you get a free rod wrap with every six pack purchase.
Stop by and say hi


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great!

What is ISE?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Great!
> 
> What is ISE?


The International Sportsman's Expo


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Chaser, I live a sheltered life.

International huh? Is it in Dubai this year?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It's all over, apparently! This weekend they make a stop in SLC, at the South Towne Expo Center.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Come on down goob!! Curly, I am excited to talk to ya and see some of your new stuff. I need help with how to tune the lures I have. See ha there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> It's all over, apparently! This weekend they make a stop in SLC, at the South Towne Expo Center.


Thanks Chaser. Is that near the airport? I know where the airport is. Ah.....I've only been out here for 28 years.

I do like Curly's lures.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks Chaser. Is that near the airport?


It's in Sandy, actually. 9400 S and State Street.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chaser. Is that near the airport?
> ...


thanks


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Yea come on out and see us. I will show you how to tune them to the action you want. It should be a great time for the family as well


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there on saterday.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Taking my daughter on Friday night she wants to do the DWR kids fair.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Taking my daughter on Friday night she wants to do the DWR kids fair.


What is the kids fair?

I have 2 nephews I wanted to take to the kiddie fishin pool that they usually have there (they are 2 and 3 years old).


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Taking my daughter on Friday night she wants to do the DWR kids fair.
> ...


They have a whole group of things from fishing ponds to educations booths. The kids have to go to every both do the activity and they get some kind of prize and an entry to win a fishing pole. That is how they did it last year hopefully we will see some splashdogs my daughter likes them to.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Taking my daughter on Friday night she wants to do the DWR kids fair.


I'll probably see ya there..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be helping at one of the booths from Thursday to Saturday.
I will have some of our UWN stickers there with my.
Stop by the Rocky Mountain Rokon Booth if you would like a UWN window sticker.
See you there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I will be helping at one of the booths from Thursday to Saturday.
> I will have some of our UWN stickers there with my.
> Stop by the Rocky Mountain Rokon Booth if you would like a UWN window sticker.
> See you there,
> Grandpa D.


I think we will, I need a couple of stickers and it would be good to put a name with a face.. Nortah maybe we will run into each other, hopefully you find a great deal on that rod you are looking for.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Taking my daughter on Friday night she wants to do the DWR kids fair.


Orvis 1, be sure and stop by and say hi.
I will be at the Rocky Mountain Rokon booth all day on Friday and Saturday.
See you at the show,
Grandpa D.


----------

